# Chaeto (and a couple questions)



## JBen (Jan 13, 2012)

Returning to Salt after a long hiatus (many years). Back then wet/dry was new and all the rage. Kind of surprised at all the advancements/changes.

Sytems is up and running, all parameters stable and right where I want them. Only thing I'm keeping an eye on is my Nitrate at 3.0 and Phosphate at .25, all else at optimums.

So currently I'm trying to iron out some wrinkles, make minor adjustments to things that didn't go as planned or that I didn't foresee.

One such is a refuge. I bought an Aqeuon Proflex 3 sump (20g). Nice unit, (thus far) however I had to scrap my plans of using the 2nd chamber as a refuge, due to evaporation. With both my return and skimmer in the 3rd and final smaller chamber, the water displacement is enough that daily 1g evaporation was dropping the water level 1.5inches and dangerously close to the return pumps intake. No margin of error. I know an ATO will resolve that, however Im dealing with space issue in the family room (its location) and an unsightly reservoir would be problematic.

So with the skimmer in the 2nd chamber and return pump in the 3rd, my plans for a refuge are at least shelved, if not canned. In lieu I've added a Phosban reactor (currently running a sea chem media product that helps with N03) but will likely switch out to Phosban/Phosgaurd.

If I can't do a proper fuge I would at the least still be able to add some Chaeto.
Is it possible without a dedicated chamber due to the risk it could start to clog either the skimmer or returns intakes?

Storage containers.
I'm using a 8g water container for my RODI top ups, but will want to do a water change soon (before N03 hits 10). My mixing station I want to create in the basement kitchen, that will mean carrying 10g upstairs and because its going to be in a spare, unused kitchen I don't want it too unsightly, so would prefer not using 45g drums and something closer to 20g-25g. Thoughts on where I might find something in Durham Region?

Set up
90g Aqeuon DT (48x24x18)
20g Aqeuon Sump
SWC Skimmer
Mag 9 return
Phosban reactor
8 x54w T5HO
1 48in LED strip (for night viewing/cosmetics)
MP40 (set in reefcrest)

70pds cured LR
30pds Dry
60pds Aragonite (make a bed aprx 1.5in deep)

Cheers
J


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

JBen said:


> but will likely switch out to Phosban/*Phosgaurd.*
> 
> J


Here is the much better product now. You can read reviews there.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/1-pound-453-grams-bulk-gfo-granular-ferric-oxide.html

this one for Canadian supplier

https://www.reefwater.net/store/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

JBen said:


> R
> Im dealing with space issue in the family room (its location) and an unsightly reservoir would be problematic.
> J


Something like this can resolve your problem



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Basement sump FTW!!! 

Greg, that setup is so ghetto, you do us all proud, LOL


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

So.... Gregs the man to speak to about in basement sumps

I have been considering this for some time now. I want to get a bigger sump but have no space.

Are there any issues with an in basement sump. There has to be some issues with a 15 foot head on the pump for a return???

If it's not too dificult I am going to give it a go.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Basement sump FTW!!!
> 
> Greg, that setup is so ghetto, you do us all proud, LOL


do not be shy. Your set is good as mine if not better. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

poobar said:


> So.... Gregs the man to speak to about in basement sumps
> 
> I have been considering this for some time now. I want to get a bigger sump but have no space.
> 
> ...


there are just 2 issues

- you need more money for plumbing
- in my case I need 2 people to start the system. One is in the living room and one in the basement. I start the pump with almost fully open bypass valve (water runs back to the sump). One person in the living room controls visually level in the tank and second person in the basement slowly closing bypass valve and as result water redirected to the tank. I stopped the pump just one time in 10 months for cleaning.
The most important think to get more powerful pump that you need, but not much more. 
I have excessive water running back to the sump, but with time this flow reduced as pump getting little bit blocked. For this pump, it took 10 moths to decrease flow ( no flow in bypass and level in the tank starts to drop)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## JBen (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Ideally, plumbing to the basement would provide most answers, however we don't live in an ideal world and so we often try to find work arounds.

I'd have to go through a wall into my daughters bedroom, down through her bedroom floor (pretty sure she wouldnt be impressed) or down through the family room floor and wreck some ceramic tiles. The house I'm in right now will not be my final. I will be moving sometime in the next 4 years.

So



Is there a way I can add some Chaeto to my sump as is?
If not I'll stick with GFO etc and is there a decent source for 20-25g storage containers (am thinking best bet might be a DIY wine/beer outlet).


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

you can either try one of these for in tank

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/tank-refugium-p-1455.html?osCsid=sm0gcd4353kqlf9ts528crgt80

or you could try sectioning off a compartment in the sump with eggcrate


----------



## JBen (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks 
That looks like a nice little unit to have.

If I were to egg crate say a third of the final chamber between that and the foam around the return pumps intake I should be ok with regards to Chaeto?
Sounds workable for the short term 
thanks.

J


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> do not be shy. Your set is good as mine if not better.


Mine's just more slick and trim 



JBen said:


> Is there a way I can add some Chaeto to my sump as is?
> If not I'll stick with GFO etc and is there a decent source for 20-25g storage containers (am thinking best bet might be a DIY wine/beer outlet).


Can you post a pic of your current sump and cabinet space?


----------



## JBen (Jan 13, 2012)

Ive got a few pics online, as yet not a lot worth pointing the lens at.

Feel free to poke around. Im a professional/freelance photographer pn the side for some magazines

http://jbenphotography.ca/p319485323


----------

